# COPD with chronic bronchitis



## SC08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Acute exacerbation of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) with chronic bronchitis.


----------



## kbarron (Sep 30, 2008)

*Acute exacerbation*



carter4002 said:


> Acute exacerbation of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) with chronic bronchitis.



I would use 491.21


----------



## tammyboyer (Sep 30, 2008)

491.21


----------

